

Difficulty remembering names? Meet the crowd from the cloud. - mkuhn
http://blog.connex.io/meet-the-crowd-from-the-cloud

======
mc32
It sounds neat --but at first I thought it was going to be about facial
recognition. This still requires recall --remembering who people are after
viewing them (during a bathroom break, as the article puts it).

Google Glasses would sove the issue of surreptitiousness. You would not have
to sneak a focus onto the person you're about to meet --it's automatic as part
of your vision. It would work really well there.

~~~
forkrulassail
Very true. Can't wait for this to realize, however, this does seem like a cool
idea. Working with amazingly large amounts of students and academics, I would
_prefer_ remember them, even if this meant a bit of rote learning.

